# New Monster



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Apparently there is now a new Seiko Monster with the 23 jewel 7S26 movement, blue dial, and sapphire crystal









Anyone have any more news on this?


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Images pinched from other sites if this isn't ok then please edit them!!!!!!


































Some of the very few pictures I've seen so far... powered by the 7S36 Movement.

Ewan Wilson is apparently going to have a couple for sale...

I'm not sure about the colours of that Bezel...

Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I still don`t like it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they've made an ugly watch worse IMO!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> they've made an ugly watch worse IMO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`m glad I`m not the only one that thinks they are ugly


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Um... Well they are an acquired taste and I know what you mean because I didn't like them when I first saw the Seiko Monsters range thinking that watch looks weird/awful... But I now have both of the Orange and Black versions...

Now I like them just for being so different...

I still don't think I'll get a Blue one though... It's not the Blue dial it's the other cosmetic 'Improvements!' that put me off!!!!!!

We all have different tastes and requirement for what we want out of a watch... I've seen some really Um '''Interesting Looking''' Watches on this Forum.




















































Wouldn't it be boring if we all had the same taste!!!!! [Or lack of taste!!





















]

Joli.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Yuk!

Its got too much going on


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Katt said:


> Um... Well they are an acquired taste and I know what you mean because I didn't like them when I first saw the Seiko Monsters range thinking that watch looks weird/awful... But I now have both of the Orange and Black versions...
> 
> Now I like them just for being so different...
> 
> ...


As an owner of some `Interesting` watches I know what you mean









I think the main problem I have with the `Monster` is the outer crown protector which looks like an untidy after thought IMHO


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

I think Monsters are meant to be ugly!!


















Alan


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Do watches say a lot about their owners


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I've got 2 black and an orange monster. I like 'em, it's not to everyone's taste, but them if everything was the same, the world would be a very boring place. Going to get one BB'd by Bry when I have some spare cash.

The only thing I dislike about the blue one is the bezel, but I imagine this can be changed for a standard one ? I realise it's an update of the 'pepsi' bezels of other Seikos with the red and blue, but I'm not a huge fan of those either


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont think I like it









I do like the OM and BM though....

I have the OM and keep telling myself to find a BM...It was the BM that kind of got me into looking on the net for watches and forums....

Im still looking for a Monster bracelet if anyone has one







Ill spend Â£30


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm an avid Seiko fan and don't like this look of this watch at all - however I'm not a huge fan of the standard monster so maybe my reaction isn't such a surprise. I certainly won't be queueing up to buy one

Maybe it looks better in the flesh (metal!)?


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

> jasonm
> 
> I have the OM and keep telling myself to find a BM...It was the BM that kind of got me into looking on the net for watches and forums....


Jason you don't have a BM??????????????























That is quite shocking... If I tell you that there are 3xBM's & 2xOM's here would you be surprised!!! Even I have a BM!!!
















Is it on your Christmas Wish List????

Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jason you don't have a BM??????????????


I know!! Other watches keep getting in the way


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes I'm starting to learn that lesson...

Joli.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

When the OM first came out I thought it was horrible. I later decided to buy one, see what it was like, in the flesh, knowing that I could sell it on for the same price if it wasn't to my taste.

Now had the watch over a year and I believe they are very good watches for little money, I also owned a BM which I passed on to my son, so you could say I like them.

The blue dialled monster looks appalling. It is the wrong colour blue and the bezel does not enhance the appearance one little bit. Maybe if they had fitted a dark blue dial and left the rest alone they may have had a viable watch. A case of one too many variations.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes a BM with a nice Dark Blue Dial would have been my choice... But I think that the cosmetic 'New Improved' parts do spoil it...

Joli.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....hmmm ..I have raved about my Black monster In the past and still love it ,I would still like an Orange one as well adding to the list of the many watches wanted.....this blue one on its own looks a bit busy but I think it would look good with the other two in a collection .....maybe not so good on its own !, Im not sure perhaps it would grow on me so I would not rule it out as a future purchase perhaps.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Well I don't think it's as bad as people are making out although I can't see myself getting one either..

I've got an OM which I'm wearing at this very moment and I love it mainly because it is so different. I may get the BM too but I'm not too sure I'll be going for the Blue one, it looks a bit like a toy


----------



## justinp (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm positive I'd rather have one of the Alba divers...


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

When you look at the various parts of Monsters they seem a strange hotch-potch of design.

The scalloped bezel and case. The rocket ship hands. The crown guard. The minute chapter ring.

It goes against the design of classic divers of the past.

But there is something about the watch that makes it much more than the sum of it's parts.

Everything adds up to a striking, original design that is unlike anything Seiko have ever produced. If you dulled down any of the design features the watch looks boring. There's a lot of pics around the web of modded monsters. Nothing I've seen manages to improve on the original.

I love 'em. I've got a Black and Orange Monster and find it hard to choose which one to put on as they are both big favorites of mine.

The Blue Monster smells. The red paint on the bezel unbalances the design. The darker colour on the minute chapter ring reduces the impact of the dial. And I dislike the red tip on the second hand.

If It had just been blue with white markings it could've worked.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

I have to agree with the disenting opinion. I too do not care for the blue monster. What attracted me to the BM, which I own, and the OM (which I can't see myself wearing, but I also like) is the simple, mechanical, tool-like quality of it's appearance. This one just seems to ad color for color's sake, which in my opinion not only detracts from the design, but also makes the watch look like a kids toy.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> Do watches say a lot about their owners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I can hear them whispering to each other in their box, late at night







.

I try to ignore them







.

Nice pastel colours on this watch







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Do watches say a lot about their owners
> ...


Ian, you missed your last `Depot`injection didn`t you?


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Griff said:


> Apparently there is now a new Seiko Monster with the 23 jewel 7S26 movement...


Is this the same variation of the 7S26 found in the Yellow Monster? If so, the additional 2 Jewells don't serve and real purpose, except increasing the Jewel count.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Isthmus said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently there is now a new Seiko Monster with the 23 jewel 7S26 movement...
> ...


Indeed, it's the sapphire crystal that'a the real improvement over other Monsters.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Some watches are not photogenic.

You need to see, and handle, the BM & OM to appreciate their true qualities.

This may also apply to the new Blue M.

I've got a feeling it will look pretty good in real life.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> Some watches are not photogenic.
> 
> You need to see, and handle, the BM & OM to appreciate their true qualities.
> 
> ...


I have & I personally still didn`t like them, but as they say each to his/her own


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Some watches are not photogenic.
> ...


Liking, or disliking, them is a different issue to appreciating their qualities


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


Fair point, they are excellent quality & value for money


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe they should bring out a golden dial version and call it the Honey Monster!!


----------

